# Autocruise owners club pre swift takeover



## reenag06 (Sep 8, 2014)

i tried to join the autocruise owners club but was told I couldn't because my van is pre swift takeover. Is there an owners club for original autocruise vans?... Can't understand why we can't all get on together!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well have never heard this before. Yes in answer to your question, about 15 years ago it was formed.
www.theautocruisers.com 
The website is a mess at the moment and very out of date with information.But you can email the secretary. We all had auto cruise vans to start with, but many of us have had to choose a different make, even our secretary has an AT now.The next rally is in December.

cabby


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Regrettably Cabby, the link no longer works.

I have joined 'Swifttalk' where there is some Autocruise (including pre-take-over) discussion in the Forum


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There was talk of a link via Facebook, but not heard anymore.

You could try emailing the club sec.

[email protected]

We welcome new members.

cabby


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Well....we can chat with each other here can't we.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Of course we can chat on here, but just letting you know there is still an auto cruise club, this one is the original club recognised by Autocruise motorhomes.below is a link to one of our old newsletters, in the new year, or even before if we get a volunteer to take over the website, I am twisting hon sec to let go the reigns on this subject.

cabby
http://www.theautocruisers.com/Newsletter No.51 April 2010.pdf


----------



## julian doherty (Jul 23, 2020)

is there still an autocruise members site 2020 just aquired a gleneagle


----------

